# Important Signature Rules Updates!



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, with the new daemon adoptables and some recent fads in signatures I figured it was time to highlight and update the rules on sigs.

First the good news: Our sig image size has been increased to 450 x 150 pixels, here's a handy template for any aspiring sig artists out there









Now on to the new restrictions...

We're glad to see so many people taking an interest in our adoptable daemons, we need to remind everyone that there is (currently) a limit of TWO daemons per sig. We're working on ways to improve this and let you link to your collection, but for now please bear with us and stick to the two per sig rule.

For a guide on how to display images to the left or right of text see here.

And last but not least...

Those 'Can you read this' signatures are officially banned. Have you seen this annoying sig floating around?


an idiot said:


> Cna yuo raed tihs?
> The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh?
> fi yuo cna raed tihs, palce it in yuor porfiel.


Not only is the idea behind it utter crap, but it also both breaks our rules on posting quality and encourages others to do the same. There's been a spate of this sort of thing lately, and we're putting our collective foot down. Anyone with this garbage in their sig is getting a talking to from the mods, and their sig is getting deleted.

I hate to be so strict, but it really is crap, and it sets a very bad example, so it needs to go.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm glad to see the sig image size increase! its been confusing with having a couple different sizes posted in different places. But now that this is here, hopefully we will all know; "CHECK the RULES! Its all in there!" isn't just a figure of speech, its really all in there. And now i have a little more play for sigs! Yay! :biggrin:

Standing behind every rule in the book :drinks:,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> Not only is the idea behind it utter crap, but it also both breaks our rules on posting quality and encourages others to do the same. There's been a spate of this sort of thing lately, and we're putting our collective foot down. Anyone with this garbage in their sig is getting a talking to from the mods, and their sig is getting deleted.


Is this for just this quote or any one of the other 500 types of blah blah blah, pass it on sigs?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Just for this one. Unless there's others out there that break existing rules.

The other ones are retarded, but at least they don't violate existing rules or encourage others to do so. Technically speaking those 'can you read this' sigs were breaking post quality rules and therefore already out, but we figured it needed clarification.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Ohh, I see what you mean now. Makes more sense now, good call.


----------

